# Compact crankset for classic Campagnolo Chorus 2 x 9 setup? I cannot identify mine...



## Fixt00l (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello, gents! I beg you to help the fat man to choose a compact. At 178 cm / 86 kg, and I had knee trauma when I was a kid, so I totally suck at climbing, I struggle to climb 8 % grades with my 39-53 setup and a 12-27 cassette.*I never use the 12 and 13, so I was thinking of a 14-28 cassette ?* Many peoples suggested finding a compact crankset, but I cannot find it...I do not want to spend too much money, so I`d like to keep my current BB and replace my original Chorus 39-53 / 170mm crankset for future use.I know it is 135 BCD, but I have trouble identifying what standart is it - it is not square tapered...Can you help me? I am based in EU, so I`ll hunt for EU-based sellers.Here is a crappy picture of the crankset mechanism :

View attachment 279602


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that is a square-taper crank. Your picture is not really crappy, but it's shot from the wrong angle to provide the necessary information. All it shows is the head of the bolt that holds the crank on, which to me looks likes the ones used for the old square taper design. If you'll take a pic that shows the other side of the arm (next to the frame) with the bb spindle, and maybe the other crankarm from the same perspective, it will be clear.

I'm pretty sure 9-speed Chorus was gone before the introduction of the ultra-torque bb, so that would also suggest it's square taper.

Assuming it's a square-taper, I think Campy still makes some cranks in that style, the lower-end Xenon line, and they have a compact (110mm bcd), I think. That might be the most economical way to go, unless you can find something used.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

It's square taper for sure. I sold several Centaur CT cranksets recently. OP needs to have someone remove the cranks and check spindle length. If it's 111mm, then Centaur and below will fit. Centaur 111mm BB's are still available retail. for the crankset eBay is your friend.


----------



## Fixt00l (Jun 4, 2010)

View attachment 279615
Thank you all for answering me! I took an 8mm tool and I had to rotate counter-clockwise to remove the bolt.LBS mechanic is incredibly lazy and unhelpful, if you do not use Shimano that he stocks - money, money, money...If it is square tapered, maybe I can use the FSA VERO Compact, but many reviews suggest it is crappy and factory-bent, and does not last more than 2 years.According to the 1998 Chorus pdf specifications, spindle lenght is 102mm.Here are some pictures...

View attachment 279613
View attachment 279614


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

OP the problem is (I believe) that the only square taper Campy compact cranks (in alloy) made require a 111mm spindle BB. Briefly there were CT Carbon (Record and Chorus) square taper cranks available, but they will probably be expensive and not match the rest of your bike.

Here's the BB you need to stay square taper Campagnolo Centaur Double Bottom Bracket - 111mm ISO Taper: Total Cycling

And as I said before, you are going to have to look around for the crank - Centaur or below.

Alternative is just to replace the whole lot with a modern 10-speed crankset and BB like Veloce Campagnolo Veloce Silver Power Torque 10Spd Chainset, Chainsets, CHAINSETS ROAD that require BB cups like these: Campagnolo Power Torque Outboard Cups (EPS Compatible), Bottom Brackets, BOTTOM BRACKETS


----------



## Fixt00l (Jun 4, 2010)

*Yet another option...*

Thanks! This would cost me a fortune, and HTFU should be easier.I had bought a used FSA Gossamer Compact crankset with no BB and no bolts, although many users complain it is not stable and unscrews rather easily.My old DE ROSA Planet frame uses ITA thread, and FSA website suggests I need 70mm M36x24T, if I am not mistaking.Could you help me find what I need? Here are some photos...

View attachment 279626
View attachment 279627
View attachment 279628


Would this one fit, or is it too long at 118mm? FSA Platinum Pro Titanium ISIS 70mm Ital Bottom Bracket | eBay


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

With ISIS you need 108mm spindle for a road bike. Your example is MTB.


----------



## Fixt00l (Jun 4, 2010)

Maybe this one, as it is ITA threaded? I am concerned about its longevity, since I have no idea if a no-brand BB is reliable.Does any of those BB include the bolts?

No Brand Isis Bottom Bracket BB 70 108mm 193G | eBay

Omni Racer Worlds Lighest Chromoly Steel Isis Bottom Bracket 70x108mm Italian | eBay


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Either of those should work. Bolts are included on the Omni. Normally bolts should be included but the NN is silent on that.

You or your shop will need the Campy tool to remove their BB and an ISIS tool to install the new one.

Funny how a system that was so prevalent only about 6 years ago has gone almost extinct.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Here's another ISIS choice. Rather spendy though.

Compass Bicycles: Bottom Brackets


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Fixt00l said:


> Hello, gents! I beg you to help the fat man to choose a compact. At 178 cm / 86 kg, and I had knee trauma when I was a kid, so I totally suck at climbing, I struggle to climb 8 % grades with my 39-53 setup and a 12-27 cassette.I never use the 12 and 13, so I was thinking of a 14-28 cassette


Complete waste of time to add one tooth to the cassette largest cog, though getting rid of the 12 and maybe the 13 would give you closer spaced gears on the cassette and that would be useful. At a climbing cadence of 70 rpm, a 28 vs a 27 would increase your cadence by less than 3 rpm. You likely would not notice the difference. A compact or a triple is the answer - look for used cranks and accompanying BBs on the Internet.


----------



## Fixt00l (Jun 4, 2010)

Is this true that ISIS bottom brackets last only a season or two? The eBay seller also stocks TI and ceramic ones, but I do not know what to do.Aren`t those bearings replaceable?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Fixt00l said:


> Is this true that ISIS bottom brackets last only a season or two? The eBay seller also stocks TI and ceramic ones, but I do not know what to do.Aren`t those bearings replaceable?


Forget Ti and ceramic, they won't last any longer.

The bearings are not normally replaceable, but then nothing's impossible.

In my experience, they didn't stand up too well to water/grit and I had a couple of NDS bearing failures. But if you want to use the crankset that you have, then there's no alternative but an ISIS BB is there?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Fixt00l said:


> Is this true that ISIS bottom brackets last only a season or two? The eBay seller also stocks TI and ceramic ones, but I do not know what to do.Aren`t those bearings replaceable?


If you're worried about longevity look at those SKF bottom brackets offered by Compass that I linked to above. Like I said they're pricey but they're warrented for 10yrs.

I have no experience with them but they may be worth a look.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

velodog said:


> If you're worried about longevity look at those SKF bottom brackets offered by Compass that I linked to above. Like I said they're pricey but they're warrented for 10yrs.
> 
> I have no experience with them but they may be worth a look.


Interesting, but for that price OP could almost buy a compete new Veloce crankset and BB. And that's not counting the tool cost assuming that some LBS has the tool that SKF requires.

OP, where I come from we have the expression "flogging a dead horse". You want both cheap and durable - when it comes to ISIS BB's pick one. And you want to swap an old system for an obsolete one.

You could also consider this for $68 Stronglight Impact JIS Compact Chainset Road, Chainsets, CHAINSETS ROAD 

This is a JIS taper, so probably won't work on a 102mm ISO spindle, Square Taper Bottom Bracket Interchangeability but the correct BB should be cheap as this type is still current.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

bikerjulio said:


> Interesting, but for that price OP could almost buy a compete new Veloce crankset and BB. And that's not counting the tool cost assuming that some LBS has the tool that SKF requires.
> 
> OP, where I come from we have the expression "flogging a dead horse". You want both cheap and durable - pick one. And you want to swap an old system for an obsolete one.
> 
> ...


I've been looking at that for a while now. It looks to be a Sugino crank. Have you tried it out?


----------



## Fixt00l (Jun 4, 2010)

Or I can sell my complete 2 x 9 Chorus Setup and buy Campagnolo Athena Compact 11s on sale for 450 € ? 50/34+ 12-25 sounds acceptable...


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

cs1 said:


> I've been looking at that for a while now. It looks to be a Sugino crank. Have you tried it out?


No. I was just trying to help the OP and saw this on Ribble's site. Looked like a good alternative to get him a budget compact crank.

He's got the added problem of needing an Italian threaded BB.


----------



## Fixt00l (Jun 4, 2010)

It looks a good idea, looking at this auction, but the savings are not much at this asking price...My De Rosa frame requires Italian thread, so what BB do I need? It should be compatible with older Shimano BB, but what size ?

Stronglight Impact Compact Crankset Pedalier 170 34 48 Bottom Bracket Eng | eBay


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Not recommending at this price for shipping but there is such a thing as the BB you need. Might be easier to find in Europe where Italian threading might be more common. You need a JIS square taper 107mm spindle Shimano BB-UN55 70 x 107mm Square Taper JIS Italian Bottom Bracket | eBay


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Fixt00l said:


> Or I can sell my complete 2 x 9 Chorus Setup and buy Campagnolo Athena Compact 11s on sale for 450 € ? 50/34+ 12-25 sounds acceptable...


Listen to Julio. Athena is 11 speed. It will work but why pay for that when Veloce will do exactly the same for you at half the price. And in stock at Ribble.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Shimano R4550 compact cranks can be had cheaply, and will work fine with 9s Campy. They do require external BB cups, but those are cheap, too.


----------



## Fixt00l (Jun 4, 2010)

Ribble is out of the question - first, the 170mm compact is out of stock, and most important - they do not ship to all European countries.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

You could try to enter a bid on this.

Campagnolo Chorus 10 Speed Compact Ct Carbon Crankset Square Taper 175mm | eBay


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Fixt00l said:


> Ribble is out of the question - first, the 170mm compact is out of stock, and most important - they do not ship to all European countries.


Why are you insisting on 170mm?? You are above average height - only about 6cm shorter than me. I use 175 to 180 cranks with great delight. It would not kill you to try a 172.5mm crank or a 175 even. You also want help on the hills. What is better (other than more strength and less weight), than more torque? which you will generate with a longer crank.

You ask for help, then object to every suggestion.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

bikerjulio said:


> You ask for help, then object to every suggestion.


Sounds like my wife and son. It must be contagious.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

cs1 said:


> Sounds like my wife and son. It must be contagious.


I live with wimmen of three generations. I know of what I speak.


----------



## Fixt00l (Jun 4, 2010)

Gentlemen, I use the 1998 clamp-on Chorus FD, that has a capacity of 15 teeth, and 50-34=16 teeth difference.Is there any way to get away with it? I am on a strict budget and acting like a cheap @$$ If I opt for the Omni ISIS BB with bolts, this sounds acceptable.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Fixt00l said:


> Gentlemen, I use the 1998 clamp-on Chorus FD, that has a capacity of 15 teeth, and 50-35=16 teeth difference.Is there any way to get away with it? I am on a strict budget and acting like a cheap @$$ If I opt for the Omni ISIS BB with bolts, this sounds acceptable.


Is that some kind of new math? In my world 50-35 = 15, not 16 

Anyhow you can always push these ranges and you never know how well it will work until you try it. A one tooth difference on the FD shift is not the end of the world.


----------



## Fixt00l (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you all for helping me! I have scored an incredible deal on an incredible webiste, that will be my favorite from now on.Planet X bikes offers free EU delivery for orders above 60 GBP, and I have scored this baby on sale - it did fit my 70 x 102 mm BB just fine, and it weights a total of 596 gramms.Just look at the price I payed for this...I opted for the 172.5mm version, as some folks told me it would help me with climbs.Not to mention their ultra-high quality winter gloves, I took a dozen of them for me and some friends, as well as some 9-speed chains for 5-10 years to come.

PZ Racing CR3.1 Carbon Compact Chainset

P.S Now I will use my Wipperman Connex 908 chain until death, just to see what happens.It has 3000 km since it streched to 0.75 and I do not notice any difference in shifting.ShimaNO cassettes are known to be of pathetic quality and wear out soon, if you do not replace the chain often.I have always doubled the mileage of my chains, when they reach 0.75 wear, since 9 speed cassettes are darn cheap, and I will replace my 12-27 with a 13-28, just to have the maximum for climbs, and maybe later I will replace my 34T with a 33T 110BCD.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

bikerjulio said:


> You could also consider this for $68 Stronglight Impact JIS Compact Chainset Road, Chainsets, CHAINSETS ROAD
> 
> This is a JIS taper, so probably won't work on a 102mm ISO spindle, Square Taper Bottom Bracket Interchangeability but the correct BB should be cheap as this type is still current.


I've been eyeing one of those for a while. Any feedback on how it works with a Campy chain?


----------

